# FOR SALE: Fish and shrimp



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Butterfly Goodeid (Ameca Splendens) $2 each


Red Tailed Goodeid (Xenotoca eiseni) $4 each









Black Prince Goodeid (Characodon Audax) $7 each
[/QUOTE]

Crystal Red Shrimp $4 each


I can bring them to the meeting Sunday, or we can arrange a time for you to pick them up at our place in Downtown Dallas.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

What kind of water is necessary for crystal reds? I don't do anything special to mine other than use Prime to chlorinate. Are these guys requiring RO water and certain water parameters? I keep cherrys pretty well, anyhow let me know how you've dealt with them and your experience please. Thanks!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I use RO water, but mostly because the water in the building isn't very good. I reconstitute it to approx 4GH/4KH. I run CO2 and fertilize EI on larger tanks and use Flourish line on the Pico, but only fertilize that once a week or so and rarely do water changes. It's mostly moss and riccia in that tank and it does pretty well actually.

Michael


----------



## Dreaminofthetropics (Mar 31, 2010)

Any chance you could ship some of the crystal reds?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Where are you?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

you know I didn't say anything but I really like that algae on that rock in the crystal red pic. I think I am going to stick with cherries, I'm on the lookout for the blue cherry shrimp....


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> you know I didn't say anything but I really like that algae on that rock in the crystal red pic. I think I am going to stick with cherries, I'm on the lookout for the *blue cherry shrimp*....


you mean blueberry or pearl blue? There's no such thing as blue cherry... haha

MacFan, what grade are your Crystals?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

bettalover said:


> you mean blueberry or pearl blue? There's no such thing as blue cherry... haha


 blue cherry sounds like a snowcone!

Blue pearl _Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue_ is what I really want but I'd settle for the Blue Tigers. "Blueberries" don't breed true blues from what I have read, so not really my thing.

But whatever just to try to prove you wrong, if I get blues I'm going to take and put a couple with a couple cherry reds so they might cross breed into teenage mutant red and blue shrimp. Then I really will have blue cherries lol


----------



## Waylonbailey22 (16 d ago)

MacFan said:


> Butterfly Goodeid (Ameca Splendens) $2 each
> 
> 
> Red Tailed Goodeid (Xenotoca eiseni) $4 each
> ...


Crystal Red Shrimp $4 each


I can bring them to the meeting Sunday, or we can arrange a time for you to pick them up at our place in Downtown Dallas.
[/QUOTE]
Do you have any characodon audax for sale?


----------

